# Golisi Batteries



## Rob Fisher (4/5/19)

Finally... a Vendor with a stock of Golisi Batteries! Thanks guys!

@Sir Vape just got a shipment of both the 3000mAh and 2600mAh 18650's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Beethoven (4/5/19)

Which one would one use for a mtl single battery mod?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/19)

Beethoven said:


> Which one would one use for a mtl single battery mod?



Regulated the 3000mAh
Mech the 2600mAh

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally... a Vendor with a stock of Golisi Batteries! Thanks guys!
> 
> @Sir Vape just got a shipment of both the 3000mAh and 2600mAh 18650's!
> View attachment 165462



I'm no battery expert but Mooch was not too keen on these batteries.


----------



## zadiac (5/5/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> I'm no battery expert but Mooch was not too keen on these batteries.



According to the battery table I have from Mooch, he rates them quite high.







Those rates are consistent with LG batteries.






...actually a bit better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------

